# My Car



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

this is MY 1995 Lexus ES300. my dad just gave me it so i decided to have fun. perfect example of safety, take note, seatbelt light, door light, red lining, cold engine, O/D Off.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

haha nice , i have a Lexus LS400 lexus is one of the best cars out there.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

nice, i love those, gotta big V8 in em


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

for sure , very nice and smooth and quiet


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

the best thing about em. they are quite. even at 7000 lol


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Hmmm 7 grand free reving on a cold engine.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, and i have blown head gasket


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

thats why parents should not give kids cars.
7 g is a hard rev for a v8 beware of flying parts


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

at my lincoln dealership we viod peoples warranty for over reving there Ls.it sets the check engine light.suckas


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

mines an ES with a 3.0L V6. and i only did that to get a pic. i aint ever revin it that high again.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

the only time i have ever seen a rev like that has been when i burned out really bad.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

im planning on doin one nasty burnout on the track in a few months. good thing about fwd. u can hold the e-break and spin the tires


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

not the smarest things to do to get a pic


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

hey, all my friends love my car. they all want it, and they wanted to see what it could do


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

it can do a lot but don't f*ck it up it will cost a lot to fix


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sounds like it was worth it to you then.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've always waited till they were warm before beatin' on my cars








lol


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

hahaha good advice i would too, i wish i had the digicam i have now when i was in my distructive phase doing burnouts all the time and stuff.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Croz said:


> hahaha good advice i would too, i wish i had the digicam i have now when i was in my distructive phase doing burnouts all the time and stuff.


 I have some stories.....

Crazy....


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

well the lexus LS 400 can burn a lot easyer than my BMW 540i just cause of the weight.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

say goodbye engine... 
what is that I see... P-R-D-2-L ... awwwwww

should be more like 
1 3 5
|- |- |
2 4 R

thats not good to do that to your car, plus thats like 6.8RPM ... thats like cruising comfortable speed on my bike, well wahts left of it now... try reving up to 12 and on other bikes even higher :smile:


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i would prolly like standard if i knew how to drive it but i don't so i hate it.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

impressive but freakin crazy.
is the car under warranty? I guess not after 8 years?
they will void it fast when they hook it up to thier computer and see your max rpm.


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

i feel bad for your car.........red lining it like that and the engine is still cold, good luck with your engine.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

im only 15, this phase wont last long. im gonna enjoy they crazy dangerous phase before i grow up. my school is full of kids who race on the track every weekend. i see cars rev to 10,000rpms.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> im only 15, this phase wont last long. im gonna enjoy they crazy dangerous phase before i grow up. my school is full of kids who race on the track every weekend. i see cars rev to 10,000rpms.


 well you guys need to learn some respect for your machines!!!
and for gawds sake be careful racing


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

dont worry, thats y we race legally on the track. controlled enviroment.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Standard Sucks Gentelmen, Trip-Tronic is the ONLY way to go. Just as good... Half the work.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to The Lounge_*


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> im only 15, this phase wont last long.


 yup, neither will your car. Careful guy


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I have a ford explorer with a v8 but it isn't a lexus and I love my suv


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

My explorer is in the shop so I beat the hell out of the rental car I got. It's a '03 Ford Taurus. It has some little v6 in it and coming out of school today I reved it to the 4-5000rpm rev limiting thing and then popped it in o/d. I made a little 60ft at least tire track.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

i have the same car black...mine is forest green.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

id give anything for a ford F250 V10 with a 13" lift and 44" swampers


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> id give anything for a ford F250 V10 with a 13" lift and 44" swampers


if you want a ford go with the powerstroke 6.0 put twin turbos a chip some propane with some nos you will never want a gas engin again + you cant over rev them they have a governor


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i want to go offroading, not haul things. i like gas for offroading, diesel aint fast enough, and it overheats


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

nos isn't good for cars if you need nos for your car than you should get a car that you don't need nos in, to many people f up and blow their engine, eh it is up to you though I wouldn't mess with the stuff I am also not a car nut but I think I know what I am talkin about lol. I have had a couple friends though mess up their engine because of it.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

NOS sucks. i hate how everyone generalizes them as a type of thing. they are a corporation, they are just well known in the nitrous oxide world. alot of other companys make better tanks and systems.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

POWERSTROKE!!!!






















lol.
Power isn't about RPMs, It's about grunt, 
Torque is what get's the car moving off the line.

Even the P/S is nothing in comparison to this beast.
Over 100,000 horses @ 100 rpm
Diesel 1,333,722 Cubic Inches 
You'll need a BIG shoehorn to get it under the hood with stock firewall.lol


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

No2 is safe until you over rev your engine like the idiot who tried to crack his block to take a picture and show off....another thing, hold onto the steering wheel hard, you will feel a HARD torque to your right, it could make you swerve if you don't break your big shot of no2 into stages. (you didnt hear this from me, my GF will kill me)! LOL!


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

nos???? HAHAHA! Anyway, N2O is safe until you go lean. Over rev all you want.......if you got the fuel







Just dont do it in park









Just curious, what did your friends see that it could do.......while it was parked









PS: whats this torque steer you speak of? Step up to a real mans car, they carry thier balls down in the back, not up front







I wouldnt own a FWD if it was free.







Hell, even my winter beater is RWD.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

winkyee said:


> Hmmm 7 grand free reving on a cold engine.


 ya







why would you want to do that, fast and the furious wan't real. that kind of stuff isn't good for an engine


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Born to be a loser.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I rev my honda civic to 4000 RPM when hitting the 30 degree turns in my neighborhood. I f'n rule!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

my built up chevy idels at about 1,000 rpm cruses on the highway at 65 at about 3,500 rpm and has a rev limiter at 6,000 in the msd box


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

my friend wanted to see how high it could go. and the fast and the furious sucked. little pocket rockets. piece of crap cars with alot of crap put in em. the new one sucks even more. y they crush a perfectly good mustang cobra. y not a little so called "race car" they use.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

1st off diesels do not over heat they run cold anyone that owns one in the north where its cold the truck will never go above 140 degs it takes them for ever to warm up. and power and speed you can get from a diesel i know people that have them turning high 11's to low 12's in the 1/4 mile and they run 3 time longer then a gasser 375,000 miles is when they recomend a overhaul. you get what you pay for.
2nd nos is perfectly safe if you know what you are doing i have had 2 cars with nos on them that i installed all you need to have is lots of fuel psi and run it rich and you will never have a problem it takes a towle on things like
clutchs,autotrans,lower end of motor, if stock but for the most part if you use it the way it should be you will never have a problem.nos is perfect for a diesel b/c you cant run them to lean nos is perfect for people that run propane on the diesel b/c it lowers the temp when propane is used.
just for your info


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

all nitrous does is supercool the incoming fuel so that is more condenced that way you can fit more fuel in a small area. nitro itself isn't flamable. the bigest cause of disaster in nitro cars is if the car goes lean (not enough fuel) that and if your car can't handel the power it puts out. its not made for strait from the factory cars.

when I had my engine built it was made to handel nitrous, but I haven't put it on, I have too much power as it is, any extra toqure would just cause wheel spin half track, or bust my transmition or rear diff..every car has a weak point







so if your engine can handel the power the rest of the car might not.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I once drove my bosses truck in 1st gear on the highway, its rev limiter is a 6500 rpm. the damn thing just wouldn't die.its a 99 ford f-250 with a v-10 and its already a piece of junk, it has wire ties holding the leaf springs togther.


----------

